# Overnight Tandem Ride Cross Post



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i posted a long thread about the tandem overnighter i did with The Boy over in commuting if anyone is interested. 

the tandem got lots of compliments. people loved the shorteners and the fact The Boy was riding out back. 

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XeLpH67FomfeL4ZEPY8CUNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-1g83D1_kd7U/UAOJuY7D-CI/AAAAAAAAX0E/RTNqDdZamlE/s800/IMG_5976.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Gityup_ride_2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">gityup_ride_2012</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3pPDVoMfe09jRGoGUDxlYtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-1H71tkL18SY/UAOJyiykwsI/AAAAAAAAX1Y/xnTq9bwvzXA/s800/IMG_0043.JPG" height="598" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/weltyed/Gityup_ride_2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">gityup_ride_2012</a></td></tr></table>


----------

